
California Scraps Massive Courts Software Project | PCWorld Business Center - FrancescoRizzi
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/252767/california_scraps_massive_courts_software_project.html
======
FrancescoRizzi
Found via [http://scrum.jeffsutherland.com/2012/04/yet-another-
waterfal...](http://scrum.jeffsutherland.com/2012/04/yet-another-waterfall-
project-failure.html) where the Waterfall methodology seems to be blamed for
the failure of the project, although I can't quite find evidence that the
methodology would be the core problem with this project (might be
coincidental)

